# What iPad to get with K3



## robbieorme (Aug 15, 2010)

I have a K3 on order & my husband plans on getting an iPad (he & I both have MacBook Pros also). The question is whether to get the WiFi only iPad or get one with 3G also? I assume that I can download from Amazon with the K3's 3G connection if we have no WiFi coverage but could I than transfer a downloaded book  using the laptop to his iPad? Any other considerations in deciding if 3G coverage is needed for the iPad apart from the normal uses for email, web access, etc?


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Amazon books are device specific - they will only work on the device you download them to. You can download to your Mac, specifying the device you want to use the file on and then transfer it via usb. But as I understand it, the iPad doesn't have usb - the only way to get it onto the iPad would be to email the file to yourself - but then to do that you would need wi-fi available for your iPad anyway so there'd be no point. In short, if you expect to be using the Kindle app (or any other iPad feature that requires a connection) and you think you may not always have wi-fi when you need it, then you'll have to splash out for the 3G.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

To my knowledge, the only way to get a Kindle book onto the iPad is through a wifi connection or 3G download (if you have a 3G iPad).  There's no official or easy way to transfer stuff onto the iPad via cable and computer except using iTunes....And Stevie isn't likely to make it easy to use his software to transfer Amazon books!

Make sure you are aware of the bandwidth limitations on the AT&T 3G plans that must be used with the iPad.

Unless you're really sure you'll need or want the 3G, I'd think twice before buying the 3G iPad.  If you have an iPhone, you can always temporarily download and read a book over the Kindle app on iPhone.  How often will you be in the situation where you will be seriously unhappy if you don't get a book right this minute, AND you won't have a way to get to wifi with a bit of trouble or expense?  If that's often, or if you have need for the 3G you haven't mentioned, then it may be a good way to go.  Most of the people I've heard from who have a 3G iPad are content with the service within the stated bandwidth limitations.


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

If there is not DRM on the kindle book you can transfer it.  I have done it with a few books using dropbox.  I have not tried via the USB.  I just don't like itunes, so I don't connect the ipad with the computer unless I absolutely have to.

I think wifi only is fine.  But I have a Clear mobile hotspot.  If you are thinking of buying two ipads and travel a lot you might get a hotspot.  Clear is selling one that is $25 a month but is limited to just ipads.  Or you can get one that will work with your macbooks as well for $40 a month.  It is just traveling wifi.  

Personally I have the 32 GB and I think that is the perfect size.  I keep a few movies for the kids, a little bit of music but that is about it.  I keep all of my files on dropbox so I can pull anything I need off the web when I need it.


----------



## homeoh (May 23, 2010)

I was loking into a Kindle, but downloaded Kindle for Mac....from Amazon 
site.It works so well, going to stay with it.Love the K for Mac....big screen,good
books, what's not to like? Maybe your husband could try it before deciding ? PL


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

arshield said:


> I think wifi only is fine. But I have a Clear mobile hotspot. If you are thinking of buying two ipads and travel a lot you might get a hotspot. Clear is selling one that is $25 a month but is limited to just ipads. Or you can get one that will work with your macbooks as well for $40 a month. It is just traveling wifi.


Or you can get a Virgin Atlantic Broadband MiFi personal hotspot, discussed here:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,28938.0.html
I use it just for travel.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

My opinion on 3G vs wireless iPad:  I got the wireless.  Seriously, even McDonald's joints have wireless these days.  The Chinese restaurant I was waiting for carryout in a couple days ago had wireless.  

If availability of books for the iPad is the only reason you're considering a 3G iPad, I would just make sure that there were several books (at least) on the iPad at any given time.  Before a three week trip, I would download about 10 books so that I would have a choice, and then use available wireless, wherever that might be, to get others.  And there's always a MiFi hotspot as discussed earlier.  My WiFi iPad and MiFi hotspot together are less than a 3G iPad.

If you think you want always on availability of 3G for other reasons, and many do, get the iPad with 3G.  If you don't already have a GPS, you'll have one with the 3G.

Betsy


----------

